# Uber 's carrot for drivers who are not on the app anymore?



## tothebeach2024 (Sep 25, 2019)

Part-timer LYFT driver here...but interesting that Uber threw out a $100 for 3 ride quest lately. They had a $18/3 ride promo on too. I assume to entice absent drivers to get back on the road. So I reluctantly signed on and made a couple of short runs then an airport ride. Shut it off and went back to LYFT for another promo. UBER paid the quest out! I was surprised. Made $214 in 4 hours. My kind of afternoon! Check those quests folks!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tothebeach2024 said:


> Part-timer LYFT driver here...but interesting that Uber threw out a $100 for 3 ride quest lately. They had a $18/3 ride promo on too. I assume to entice absent drivers to get back on the road. So I reluctantly signed on and made a couple of short runs then an airport ride. Shut it off and went back to LYFT for another promo. UBER paid the quest out! I was surprised. Made $214 in 4 hours. My kind of afternoon! Check those quests folks!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Why are you driving for lyft at all? 
Ubers got way better promos here
and all the rides dont end up in a hood.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Uber stuck $24 in my account a couple of weeks ago and I hadn't even gone online seeking a promo.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

tothebeach2024 said:


> I assume to entice absent drivers to get back on the road.


....exactly. Only those who haven't take a ride see the promo. I might even get the 3 for $100 since I'm fully vaxxed May 3rd......


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

tothebeach2024 said:


> Part-timer LYFT driver here...but interesting that Uber threw out a $100 for 3 ride quest lately. They had a $18/3 ride promo on too. I assume to entice absent drivers to get back on the road. So I reluctantly signed on and made a couple of short runs then an airport ride. Shut it off and went back to LYFT for another promo. UBER paid the quest out! I was surprised. Made $214 in 4 hours. My kind of afternoon! Check those quests folks!


I haven't driven in a very long time, but the 3 rides for $100 caught my attention. And I was going to do it but I am stuck in background check purgatory. So my limited-time return to rideshare ended before it even got started.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> but the 3 rides for $100 caught my attention.


and to do 3 rides in TWO weeks. I'm going for it 5/4; just have to sneak online when wife unit isn't looking.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I haven't driven in a very long time, but the 3 rides for $100 caught my attention. And I was going to do it but I am stuck in background check purgatory. So my limited-time return to rideshare ended before it even got started.


And as if on cue Uber decides to rub it in.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

tothebeach2024 said:


> Part-timer LYFT driver here...but interesting that Uber threw out a $100 for 3 ride quest lately. They had a $18/3 ride promo on too. I assume to entice absent drivers to get back on the road. So I reluctantly signed on and made a couple of short runs then an airport ride. Shut it off and went back to LYFT for another promo. UBER paid the quest out! I was surprised. Made $214 in 4 hours. My kind of afternoon! Check those quests folks!


Those who kept working for the past year get none of these offers. Instead, they toss an insulting incentive at us to invite you back so they can cut everyone's earnings again. Hopefully you have found/created a better paying opportunity and the driver shortage is chronic.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Why are you driving for lyft at all?
> Ubers got way better promos here
> and all the rides dont end up in a hood.


Both of them toss random promos that look very good from time to time. Last 4 weeks, I've been getting the $100 for 3 promo on Uber, Lyft has been doing guaranteed earnings, but occasionally with toss out a $120/3 or $120/4 promo, I chuckle and delete the emails or texts from both.


----------

